# Training and bonding issues.



## tberger (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a hand fed budgie 4 weeks ago. He came on my finger with no problem, but has been getting worse instead of better. When I go to put him back in the cage, as soon as he sees it he tries to fly to it (wings are clipped). The past 3 days he has pecked at me when I put my finger to him. I thought after all this time things would be better.What can I do to make him like being out of the cage with me. I do offer millet each time.

Post #2

4 weeks ago I bought a 7 week old hand fed budgie. He came on my finger right away. Since then, every time, even after 4 weeks, whenever I go to put him back, as soon as he sees the cage he tries to fly to it(wings clipped). He backs away from me when I take him out - something he did not do the first few days. What can I do to get him to like coming out of the cage with me (I do feed him millet every time)?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome to TB. I have moved your post to the appropriate area, now all members can see and join in the conversation. I will PM you as well regarding posting, did you follow FaeryBee's link ?
Ok what you are describing is absolutely normal budgie behaviour.
When you bring home a new bird they are stressed and scared, often they act like they are docile, and willing to interact.
They are actually very scared .
What you need to do is start by sitting next to his cage and talking to your budgie, read a book out loud. Is the cage covered on three sides? I will provide you with some links.

http://talkbudgies.com/artticles-bu...-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html
Artticles: Budgie Training and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums
New Budgie Arrivals - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cathy has given you great advice and info with which to move forward with. Hand reared bird's still need to adjust to their new surrounding's and only then will proper taming/bonding take place...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

You have had your budgie for a short time. You have to build up a bond so he will trust you... This takes a great lot of time and patience you can't do this in a few minutes..

You have to send hours with him talk to him...

But first thing you can try is have a stick of millet or maybe a treat of apple or veggies in your hand try to coach him out with that.... Maybe he was scared cause you cut his wings..Maybe you can let his wings grow back later on.....

It takes a great deal of time to train any budgie. I know my budgie talks and that takes months of repeating the word over and over again and he is still learning....

Maybe someone else can help you with more advice.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads as they both address the same topic. Please do not start multiple threads addressing the same issue in different areas of the forum. It is unnecessary and causes confusion. 

Please take the time to read through the stickies in the training and bonding section of the forum.

You've already been given excellent advice.
It takes time and patience even with a hand-reared budgie. You must work at the budgie's pace and not your own. Your budgie is now about 12 weeks old so he is reaching the "independent" stage. He isn't going to want to be with you as much as initially so you have to work on building his trust and let him choose to be with you.*


----------



## tberger (Aug 7, 2010)

I felt the questions were completely different - my budgie is no longer inactive - he just does not want to be with me even after I have followed most of the advice I have read. The last 3 days he has pecked at me when I put my finger towards him. I have never had a bird who has gone so much backwards like this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


tberger said:



I felt the questions were completely different - my budgie is no longer inactive - he just does not want to be with me even after I have followed most of the advice I have read. The last 3 days he has pecked at me when I put my finger towards him. I have never had a bird who has gone so much backwards like this.

Click to expand...

I merged your two posts from the two threads together (see your initial post below).

Every budgie has a unique personality and must be treated as an individual.

Some budgies do not enjoy being handled by humans and really prefer to have a friend of their own species.

You can give it time and have a great deal of patience and you may make progress with you little one. If not, then it may be best to get him a friend and simply learn to watch the two of them interacting, playing and "being budgies" together. 

Edit to Add:

As I mentioned previously in this thread, your budgie has reached the independent stage. 
At 12 weeks the hormones are kicking in and some budgies will become very bitey. 
If he is starting a molt, that will also make him crankier.

You just have to have LOTS of patience with him. 
If he doesn't want your finger near him right now then honor that. 
Sit next to the cage and sing, read or talk to him. 
Tell him stories - let him know you just want to be friends and won't hurt him. 
Don't obsess over "going backward" 
You are where you are today and that is what you need to concentrate on. 
Remember that your stress, anxiety and frustration is picked up by your budgie and he will react to that so you need to be coming from a calm, peaceful and serene place yourself.

Taming and bonding take time and patience.
Budgies are not like dogs and cats. 
With a budgie, it must learn to trust you and want to be with you.

Take a look at these threads:
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

You have been given good advice from Faery Bee please take her advice... I also suggest to get your little budgie a friend to keep him company if he no longer wants to be with you... You can't just spend a half of a second with your bird you have to have the time and patience with him... You have to build up a special bond... Some members have two or more birds and still can have the bond with their birds but they spend hours to get this to happen..But some budgies don't bond and like to be happy with a friend... Every budgie has its own personality... When you do gain your budgies trust it is wonderful feeling but as i said you have to spend the time with him if not you may have to get him a budgie friend so he bonds with him do not let your frustrations show as your budgie picks up on every emotion you are feeling...


----------

